# Face scratching...what to do?!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

For some reason when I shaved Scooter's face he can't stand it and
has been scratching the hell out of it enough to make it raw and bloody.
I have been scolding him every time I see him doing it, but I need this 
to stop altogether. I don't know why it irritates him so much, maybe I 
should just let him get fuzzy faced again...just so he won't hurt himself.
There are no fleas and it is only the sides of his face around the cheek
area he scratches at, nowhere else..so I doubt if it's a skin condition.

Any suggestions on what to do? Maybe I should make him a homemade
recovery collar or make him wear mittens....:shot:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Benedryl pills should give him an immediate relief.
I have also used apple cider vinegar diluted 1:1 applied to the spot.
Epsom salt is good as well...again in water.
Get some baby socks and put them on his hind legs,so he does less damage until the problem is resolved.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

The benedryl and baby socks are a good idea (if you don't have alot of slick floors) also put some bag balm on his face and the sores should be healed up in 24 hours.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

What is bag balm?
Never heard of it.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Bless his heart! I agree with the others, Benedryl and socks. I wonder if you could put some hydrocortisone (anti itch cream) on it? I am not sure if that is safe for dogs or not, but I know when I have severe itching it helps a ton!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

spoofan said:


> What is bag balm?
> Never heard of it.


Bag Balm is used on the utters of cows to soften them up, but for the past 100yrs or so its been used as a salve for all kinds of things. Its even advised that humans use it on their hands and feet to soften them up!

http://www.thepanier.com/shop/catalog/images/Bag_Balm.jpg


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, gonna try the benadryl and sock thing and
see how that goes.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

My little annie scratches her neck like that after grooming and gets big cuts. I wrap some stretchy gauze that sticks around her rear feet for a few days and it clears up. It's the only thing I can get to stay on, and I have to wrap it all the way past her knees.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Perhaps you could go up a blade size. I am not sure how short you are doing him but maybe he just can't tolerate it. I accidently did T with the #40 on Saturday (should have checked the setting on the cordless before I started :banghead and he was naughty so one area around his mouth was very short and it's the first time he has actually scratched after clipping. I always put lotion on when I'm finished anyway and he only did it over night and has now stopped.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah MM, maybe you should go up a blade size or just skim the hair off for now. Because his face was more of a teddy bear face when you got him his skin isn't used to that ind of thing. If it's raw and bloody you need to make sure it won't get infected and I would put an antibiotic creme on it and or bag balm to sooth the skin. I'm not sure how my dogs would react to having to wear socks so I have no opinion other than to say the socks probably wont stop him from being able to scratch. You ever had a bug bite or something on your legs that you scratched through your jeans? It's still possible to do damange through the cloth I would think.


----------



## Aleahh (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pierre wont stop scratching..*

He was just clipped and he has been constantly scratching anyway but since being clipped he has scratched his face raw! Somone here mentioned Benadryl pills? Do I have to get them from the Vet or over the counter or what? I am about to call his previous owner to see if he scratched like that before.. be he has done this since wev had him.. more at times than others. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

For those of you who are having this problem on a fairly constant basis you need to go up a blade size or be really careful your not using (or your groomer isn't using) a hot blade. Scratching after clipping is not a normal thing, it is not something to be expected every time the dog is clipped, it means something is not right. You shouldn't be just dosing with pills or wrapping feet in an effort to stop the after effects, you need to work out why they are scratching in the first place and stop that.

Wonderpup would know better than me but I doubt that a #10 blade which has been used cool would result in any scratching. If you have a dog who is still scratching after this then you may need to consider the fluffy face (I know I hate it too).

If it's just "Ohh bugger I clipped to close in an area or I accidently let the blade get hot and now have to deal with the consequences" then fine, find a pill or lotion to put on to help relieve the dogs itching, but regularly I think not. 

I use an aloe vera product on T on all the clipped bits as a precaution, but if I forget or have run out he doesn't have an issue.


----------



## Aleahh (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pierre had his face so scratched and bloody!*

:questionmark:I held him all evening and put on balm bag hes not crying but I was!! I called his groomer and left a msg.His he was just groomed and we took off his mustache cause we just wanted a clean face. Dont know if its iritated there or what.
But as long as I held he he didnt scratch, well maby cause I held his feet but he was comphy and I was a wreck!
I dont know what to do other than to call the vet I hope he says Benadryl will help im too old for this. We are just getting used to him and all the work.. hes wore us out. I dont want my hubby to say maby somone else can better take care of them than us.. we are doing fine.. Ill learn to handle all the other things if we can get him to stop scratching we cant stand seeing his face like this. Tommorow after work we will bath him with his non allergenic shampoo from Pet Smart maby its the shampoo the groomer used, im grasping at straws.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Give your vet a call, he might suggest an anti-inflammatory shot and some cortisone cream to get him over this episode. Believe me it happens to the best of us and is not a reflection on your ability to care for him, sometimes it just happens.

Now that you know he can be prone to scratch you can perhaps keep him a little longer in the face, you wouldn't necessarily have to go back to a moustache, just ask the groomer what they used last time and go to perhaps a #10. Depending on what length blade was used this time eg. if it wasn't a #30 or #40 I would question whether the blade was hot also to have such a fierce reaction to clipping?

The lighter colours seem to have a bit more of an issue with this too from what I can gather. I have an apricot poo x who comes to me now that had quite bad rashing on his face and tummy, I use a #10 and he's fine, she has to come back a bit more regularly but she doesn't mind to keep him from scratching himself raw.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

if it is a regular problem of scratching all the time perhaps it is food related and you just noticed now from the shave.

Has he been to the vet since you got him? Perhaps a trip to the vet to get a look at him and check his skin to see if he needs a different food.

Casey has a real dry coat from some Oven Baked Traditions food I was feeding it looks horrible so I clipped him down a tonne and am going to put a raw egg on his food a couple times as someone said that is good for dry skin


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys, here is my 5 cents:
I am with BlueFox on not popping the pills, but changing the way his face is clipped.
Going up the blade is great suggestion.
It also could be a cooling or cleaning solutions used on blades too, and he has an allergic reaction to it.
I always use #40 on both of my Poodles (cream and black). After clipping I use a soft cloth moistened with Witch hazel ( or clean water) to clean the clippings off their faces.
Aloe Vera after clipping will help too.

I always file their nails, so they are smooth and round to prevent injuries if they do need to scratch.
Hope you'll find the way to clip his face without irritating it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

happened to Ginger last time at the groomer - vet told me to use cortizone cream.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh - sorry - it worked! lol


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

Baby face itch after shave.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

This is fairly common, especially with light/white colored poodles, and/or those with sensitive skin. My male, a very light cream, always scratches his face after being shaved, so I always pat on Witch Hazel with a cotton ball to prevent his scratching. What also works very well is EQyss Micro-Tek Spray. Stops the itchies on all sorts of things, promotes healing, etc. Great stuff. The Witch Hazel will take care of it, and easier to find!


----------

